# Is this a rhom



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Pet stores sometimes cant identify them wrong. Thankyou for taking the time to post


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

it's a fish









I would say it's a dimond rhom after his face looks dropy.... but yes it's a rhom....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

gdr

-----EDIT------

Maybe be a compressurs, they kinda look like bars, like my guy here


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not so sure that fish is a rhom...can you get a better picture of the spotting? Looks like he has a lot of bars to me.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

It looks like a Compressus to me... As GG mentioned, look at the bars...

IMO, the terminal band doesn't look right to be a rhom either.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I cant get a picture of his spots, he keeps moving around the tank so its hard to get a pic. But they look like spots, not bars, but im no expert. Ill keep trying to get pictures.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, may not be a rhom.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's kind of long looking to be a compressus or at least that's what I think.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

it could also be a rhom..
everyone thought that my was a compressus, even frank..
but a year later, it turned out to be a rhom.


----------



## DPM (Apr 21, 2004)

good looking rhom..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think it's a rhom neither, I have my suspicions but I'm not going to say anything right now.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Well im not able to take anymore pictures becuase my rhom is either hiding behind plants and wood or swimming around, so im not able to take a picture of him.
Although those SPOTS on his body are SPOTS they are just close together and the picture makes it look likes bars. Lets say they are spots. 
What kind of fish would this be based on other factors.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

30 pictures later heres the best one that my camera is able to take looking into the fish tank.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

TobiasRieper said:


> 30 pictures later heres the best one that my camera is able to take looking into the fish tank.


If it has lots of spots together, then it must be a diamond rhom.


----------

